# NOS: 585 Optimum's



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all, 

I have three 585 Optimum's I need to clear out of here. I know some of you keep hunting for these, so I wanted to give you first crack at them. We are letting these go for $1500.00 each, so here's most likely your last chance to get one as new, with warranty, for a screaming good deal. Here is what I have:

Small - Black/Silver
Large - Black/Silver
XXLarge - Black/Red

Send me an email if you want one. jlubecki at look cycle-usa dot com

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Rwerkudara (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Justin,

Sent you an email regarding the Small 585. Hope it's still available!

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Replied to all the PM's that I received over the holiday break. Happy New Year!


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Sent you an email about the XXL, Justin. Do you still have it?

Thanks,

Thom


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

All emails have been replied to.


----------

